# My Ultimate Home Theater



## owlfan12000 (Jul 2, 2007)

OK I'm really afraid that my home theater equipment might cause people to become green with envy but Sonnie tells me I have to post my equipment to qualify for the Ultimate Home Entertainment Giveaway so here goes::sarcastic:

*Zenith KBS344 Ultimate Home Theater in a Box* 
This is a truly outstanding system. I think it cost me up to 150 bucks a few years ago. 
Zenith 225W 5.1-Ch. Home Theater System w/VCR and Progressive-Scan DVD/CD/MP3 Player Model: XBS344 Sweet! Zenith incorporated everything you need, including amp, tuner, DVD/CD/MP3 player, VCR, speakers and sub, to create the ultimate home theater.

*Panasonic CT-2786vy 27" Stereo Color Video Monitor Receiver*
This was described on one site as "The CT-2786VY color video monitor/receiver was built for the intense demands of video professionals. Its PanaBlack picture tube provides improved contrast, better color reproduction and outstanding clarity of detail." That might just be true since I got it as surplus equipment from a bankruptcy sale at WilTel. WilTel's subsidiary VYVX is still the leading transmitter of video for stations around the country. I think I paid 50 ot $100 for this set.

*Cox Motorola Cable Box*
Cost $0

That's it. What do you think? Anyone else got a system to rival that one? I do have another 4:3 TV, dvd player and a Tivo Series 2 in my bedroom in case that impresses anyone. 

Check back in January. I'm hoping there will be a contest for the most improved home theater. I think I'll be a shoo-in for that one.


----------



## tc-60guy (May 26, 2007)

You rule!!!


----------

